# honey grading



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I entered mine in a bee club competition to see where I stood.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

According to all my friends I GIVE my honey to it's all Grade A+ or whatever lol.

They always return the jars for more:}








[/url] upload pics[/IMG]


----------



## beemaster2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

nice looking stuff can I try some !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Just wondering is 4 gallons about average for a full super?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Must be a deep super because 2 1/2 gallons is normal for a medium super.


----------



## blamb61 (Apr 24, 2014)

You can get 5 gal with a 9 frame deep super.


----------



## rongezilla (May 18, 2015)

I harvested 13-6 1/4" frames. I didn't weigh it but it was at least 4 gallons. I have filled 28 12oz bottles and still have about half of what I had in my bucket to begin with. The comb was so thick, it was nuts!. I don't know if a five gallon bucket holds exactly 5 gallons but I probably could have just barely fit 1 more gallon it it....and as far as the grading thing goes I'm catching on lol I know it is grade A. And now I know it's the best honey in the county, because I said so lol , and everyone who has tried it agrees! Woohoo A great success! I still have another super that will be full to. An amazing first year! I never could have done it without the help and advice from this forum..thank you all! $$$$$ winning!


----------

